

Bootstrap 4 will be in SCSS - jscottmiller
https://twitter.com/mdo/status/591364406816079873

======
richbradshaw
So there you go, LESS lost, SCSS won.

I think this was obvious to most people pretty early on, but interesting to
see this happen.

------
nailer
There's still no proper less to sass converter - regex hacks abound, but
nothing structural. There might be some pain in inverting older less projects.

